# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wierda (Den Haag)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wierda

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Het Leyendak, Praktijk Wierda, Den Haag

Adres: Leyweg 297, Den Haag

Website: www.leyendak.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wierda*

----------

